
An anonymous phone number in your browser for an hour - wslh
https://dtmf.io/
======
r721
So I googled for feedback, and there's some in bitcointalk thread:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1602801.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1602801.0)

Also reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/51fif1/dtmf_anonym...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/51fif1/dtmf_anonymous_phone_number_in_your_browser_for/)

------
mysterypie
This is cool, but the customer has to jump two technical hurdles: being able
to pay with Bitcoin for the first time and using WebRTC for the first time.
Perhaps the most likely customers are already fluent with Bitcoin and WebRTC.
I have the feeling however that there could be a hundred times more potential
users if the hurdles were smaller (or better explained).

Also, although _I personally_ like the super-clean minimal web page, I imagine
it'll look amateurish to the typical user. (Maybe this doesn't matter to the
target audience.)

~~~
ashitlerferad
WebRTC is not a hurdle, every recent browser supports it.

~~~
mysterypie
Stop 100 people on the street and ask them how they'd make a phone call
through their browser (not even mentioning jargon like WebRTC). How many will
know what to do?

I'll grant you that perhaps all that's needed is a better explanation and
examples on the OP's web site.

~~~
jbg_
(creator of DTMF.io here)

I don't see WebRTC as being too much of a hurdle. If the user is running
recent-ish Chrome or Firefox, they don't need to know about WebRTC any more
than you need to know about HTTP in order to load the website. It just happens
to be the technology we use to make the voice calls work: you still type a
number into a box and click a button and then talk.

If they're running Safari, they're unfortunately completely out of luck for
now - but SMS will still work!

------
j2kun
It would be interesting to turn this into a one-off CLI command [using
21]([https://github.com/21dotco/two1-python](https://github.com/21dotco/two1-python))

(disclaimer: I work for 21 Inc.)

~~~
jbg_
Thanks for the link, I'm going to look into this!

------
voiper1
For some reason, I expect everything on HN to be free...

------
wslh
What I found interesting about this is the anonymity factor. Currently you
can't get a GMail, Twitter, etc accounts without verifying it with a phone
number via SMS or voice. This service supposedly solve this issue, but indeed
if they rotate between a few mobile phone numbers they will be quickly banned.

~~~
pYQAJ6Zm
Anonymity, yes, as long as you acquire bitcoin with cash, and don’t leave any
identifying traces behind – the difficulty of which varies with each
individual scenario.

------
Overtonwindow
How long until an intelligence service creates a system like this and turns it
loose, only to be watching and listening the whole time.

~~~
jmde
How do you know an intelligence service _didn 't_ create this system, and turn
it loose only to be watching and listening the whole time?

